# Millers Ferry 10/19/-10/20-2009



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

We fished hard but the river was just too muddy. Have to try again Thanksgiving.

Caught these on minnows in 10- 12 ft of water.

But my view makes it great no matter.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice! looks like enough for a mess...


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

Does the Marina have minnows now? It had changed management the last time I fished.


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes he sells minnows. He is open tuesday thru saturday. If he does not have any you can try Loftins Bait shop ( Pure gas station)in Camden they give you more for your money anyway.We always hit Loftins as soon as we get into town. McDonalds carries them too so does the BP in camden.

Hubby is up there right now and hasnt got to wet a hook yet . Winds were like hurricane yesterday and today its raining. He will be out on river tom let you know how it is then.


----------



## injun (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks like a nice mixed bag!


----------

